# Ego One question



## Smoky Jordan (20/5/15)

Hi Vendors

Will anyone be ordering the Ego One in colours ?

Thanks guys


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (21/5/15)

We'll be bringing in Black and Pearl white as well as the silver. Will also be stocking Vinyl wraps for the device. Available within the next few days.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> We'll be bringing in Black and Pearl white as well as the silver. Will also be stocking Vinyl wraps for the device. Available within the next few days.



Pearl White must look amazing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (21/5/15)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> We'll be bringing in Black and Pearl white as well as the silver. Will also be stocking Vinyl wraps for the device. Available within the next few days.


Awesome @Nimbus_Cloud great news  I will be checking out your website for that...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (21/5/15)

@Nimbus_Cloud Will you be bring in the Ego Mega and Ego XL as well? (fingers crossed)


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (21/5/15)

Lushen said:


> @Nimbus_Cloud Will you be bring in the Ego Mega and Ego XL as well? (fingers crossed)


We'll be bringing in the 2200Ah batteries for now as an add one for the ego one but not the full kits at the moment unfortunately.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (21/5/15)

Silver said:


> Pearl White must look amazing!



The Pearl White is indeed quite beautiful on the Egrip, and I'm sure it will look just as good on the Ego One

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

